
List of programming talks - yarapavan
https://github.com/hellerve/programming-talks
======
faitswulff
I was surprised Gary Bernhardt wasn't on the list of notable speakers, so I
scraped the names I could find and counted them. Here are the talk authors
with 4 or more talks listed:

Rich Hickey: 15; David Nolen: 14; David Beazley: 10; Scott Meyers: 8; Douglas
Crockford: 7; Brandon Rhodes: 7; Sandi Metz: 7; Chandler Carruth: 6; Rob Pike:
6; Simon Peyton Jones: 6; Edwin Brady: 6; Aaron Patterson: 6; Garrett Smith:
5; Zach Tellman: 5; Herb Sutter: 5; Kevlin Henney: 5; Evan Czaplicki: 5; Joe
Armstrong: 5; Reginald Braithwaite: 5; Conal Elliott: 5; Gary Bernhardt: 5;
Bodil Stokke: 4; Adrian Cockcroft: 4; Cliff Click: 4; Guy Steele: 4; Kyle
Kingsbury: 4; Philip Wadler: 4;

~~~
hellerve
Super interesting work, thanks!

At one point I just stopped adding people to the list, but I guess that
doesn’t make much sense. Gary Bernhardt and more than just a few other people
from your scrape deserve to be on that list!

------
jplayer01
I really like this list, and will be watching plenty of these in the future.
Out of curiosity, I googled for other resources for "awesome talks" and found

[https://github.com/JanVanRyswyck/awesome-
talks](https://github.com/JanVanRyswyck/awesome-talks)

[https://github.com/SaraVieira/awesome-
talks](https://github.com/SaraVieira/awesome-talks)

The second one is a bit too clever for its own good. It's visually appealing
(you know, after git cloning it, installing npm and serving it locally because
for some reason it's an entire web app), but obscures the full extent of all
the talks available and the main page feels tedious to navigate. There _is_ a
full listing if you go to categories, but I find it harder to parse than, say,
a simple text list as in the original link. I'm not sure what the thumbnails
add information-wise, since all you see is some person on a stage in most
cases.

My original intent was to see if similar resources existed for other fields,
since I found the "misc" section to be interesting. But I'm realizing now the
whole "awesome(tm)" movement is a programmer thing, and doesn't really exist
outside of that. Which seems unfortunate, imo. I don't know any good places to
find decent talks or lectures for topics other than CS/programming.

------
smehtaca
I mostly find interesting tech talks using this YouTube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-
UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ) It
has a lot of tech talks however some are not that great, nice to see a better
curated list.

------
mlang23
Wow, I really like this list. Did I overlook it, or is there any work to
export this to a YT playlist?

~~~
hellerve
Sadly not! It’s also worth pointing out that not all of the talks are hosted
on YouTube.

Maybe `youtube-dl` can help you anyway, though!

~~~
mlang23
Indeed, a job for "git annex addurl" in a loop.

------
Fr0styMatt88
Some of the music-related talks in the 'Miscellaneous' section I've seen
before (I don't think I've seen all of them though!) and they're fantastic.
Highly recommended!

~~~
hellerve
They’re some of my favorites (the Hammond organ one is just hilarious)!

Sometimes it’s just hard to categorize things, and things end up in a low-
visibility section like Miscellaneous.

------
barbarbar
For Java I would add some of Marc Reinhold's talks. Also he has a very nice
voice - that is a pleasure to listen to.

~~~
hellerve
Thanks for suggesting him! I was unaware of his talks, and instantly fell in
love! The first talk just made the list, and I’m planning on looking through
more of his talks in the coming days.

------
naikrovek
I am surprised by the lack of talks by Jonathan Blow. This is a fantastic list
despite any and all missing talks.

------
appstorelottery
This is cool - but unfortunately no C#

Can anyone recommend c# talks?

~~~
Fr0styMatt88
NDC Confernece has some awesome ones.

~~~
Insanity
Techorama (Belgium) and TechDays (Netherlands) post some good talks from their
conferences as well.

------
gardnr
No TypeScript. No C# but there is F#?

~~~
hellerve
Original curator here. I don’t have experience with either TypeScript or C#,
so I rely on other people pointing me at great talks in this space!

I do have a slight skew towards functional programming, so this list probably
reflects that—I’m still the person who’s added most talks, and probably one of
the few or even the only person who has watched all of them.

------
BrissyCoder
No C#!?

